# iPad message send and FaceTime failure



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Can anyone offer clues as to why my ipad2 can't send messages to my wife's iPhone?

First time I tried it I sent and received fine. Now it says "message send failure". 

Also FaceTime fails telling me I need to set my time and zone (which are fine). Wonder if these two errors are related.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Assuming you and your wife each have an Apple ID, make sure iMessage is turned on for each device in Settings -> Messages. iMessage is a free texting service from Apple which allows you to avoid using SMS messaging on iPads and iPhones.
Forgive me if I've just stated the obvious.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Try to to reset the two devices. Just press and hold the home button and the sleep/wake button at the same time till the idevice shuts off. Then turn it back on. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Are both of your devices an iPhone 3GS, 4, 4S | iPod Touch 3G, 4G | iPad 1, 2?

Do both of these devices run iOS 5+?

Do both of you have an Apple ID or iPhone with a phone number [assuming you can still iMessage to it without an Apple ID]?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Figured it out. On my iPad I had manual date and time When I set it to automatic, messaging and FaceTime worked. So did find friend which wasn't working for me previously. Seems like a bug to me. If theres a manual setting available why would it cause problems in apps.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

...


----------

